# relevé d'identité postal/bancaire



## marimar

Buenas tardes, ¿podríais aclararme la diferencia entre el relevé d'identité postal y el relevé d'identié bancaire? ¿Cuáles son sus equivalentes en español? Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Son iguales, pero el relevé postal implica que tengas tu cuenta en La Poste


----------



## marimar

¿Qués es La Poste?


----------



## yserien

En la parte de arriba de esta página encontrarás un diccionario, puedes consultarlo en cualquier momento, aparte de eso hay infinidad de otros diccionarios a tu disposición.


----------



## marimar

Ya sé que es el servicio de correos, pero no veía la conexión entre eso y un banco. Muchas gracias por tu aclaración


----------



## SaraPA

Y cuál sería la traducción de _relevé d'identité bancaire??_ Lo que pasa es que mi madre tiene que pedir eso en un banco de Chile para enviarlo a Francia y no sé qué tipo de papel específicamente debe pedir.

Les agradecería demasiado su ayuda!


----------



## Pohana

lpfr said:


> Es un papel que te da el banco, con tu nombre,  dirección, y el número de tu cuenta. La abreviación en Francia es  RIB.



Bon courage et bonne chance dans tes démarches !


----------



## Nanon

Nanon escribe en el post #20:
J'ai bien peur d'avoir induit les gens en erreur avec mon premier post (#8) et je vous demande de ne pas en tenir compte.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

SaraPA, no sé si en el sistema bancario de Chile hay un "documento de identificación de la cuenta bancaria". Lo que sí sé es que el RIB es, por así decirlo, "típicamente francés". En Bélgica, hasta donde yo sé, no usan RIB (y hace tiempo que dejaron de usar cheques).
Puedo equivocarme, pero me parece que lo que tienes que pedir en tu banco de Chile es el IBAN, que es un código, no un documento. Sin embargo, lo que contiene el RIB es precisamente el IBAN, además de la identidad del cuentahabiente, el nombre del banco y la dirección de la sucursal.
¡Suerte!


----------



## SaraPA

Merci beaucoup! Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## Nanon

De nada.
A ambas .


----------



## YHE

Nanon said:


> SaraPA, no sé si en el sistema bancario de Chile hay un "documento de identificación de la cuenta bancaria". Lo que sí sé es que el RIB es, por así decirlo, "típicamente francés". En Bélgica, hasta donde yo sé, no usan RIB (y hace tiempo que dejaron de usar cheques).
> Puedo equivocarme, pero me parece que lo que tienes que pedir en tu banco de Chile es el IBAN, que es un código, no un documento. Sin embargo, lo que contiene el RIB es precisamente el IBAN, además de la identidad del cuentahabiente, el nombre del banco y la dirección de la sucursal.
> ¡Suerte!


 
El RIB es un documento que contiene el IBAN, SWIFT, Identidad de la persona. No tiene nada que ver con un "cheque".
En Alemania tambien tenia ese tipo de documento (el IBAN solo no es suficiente ya que el nombre tambien es requerido). Igualmente en Belgica mi esposa tenia un RIB de su banco.

Alguien sabe como se llama ese documento en espanol?


----------



## Nanon

Aquí lo tienes: certificado de titularidad.
PD - No dije que el RIB era un cheque  (eso sí, hay un ejemplar del RIB en mi chequera). Lo de Bélgica lo dije en aquella época por experiencia personal: mi banco exigía un comprobante de identificación de la cuenta belga destinataria de la transferencia que quería hacer y los belgas me decían que no tenían tal documento. Hoy en día con el sistema SEPA sería mucho más fácil.


----------



## YHE

Gracias


----------



## Edith Tahis Stone

¡Hola! Para mí que se trata de la cartilla.

*Cartilla:*
Cuaderno o libreta donde se anotan ciertas circunstancias o vicisitudes que interesan a determinada persona, como las que dan las cajas de ahorros a los imponentes.

En mi cuaderno de vocabulario francés aparece '*un relevé bancaire*' definido así: 
Document où sont portées toutes les opérations (débits ou crédits) du titulaire du compte.

Y aquí tenemos una imagen de lo que podría ser: http://zabaque.uqac.ca/acheb/im/ach8/rapban1.gif


----------



## swift

Me temo que no estamos hablando del mismo documento. Este hilo trata de 'relevé d'identité bancaire', no de 'relevé bancaire'.


----------



## jprr

Hola Edith:
*Confirmo lo que te dijo swift*:
el RIB (relevé* d'identité *bancaire) es una cosa y el "*relevé bancaire*" o "*extrait de compte*" otro (extracto de cuenta / extracto bancario)
Además, la cartilla de ahorros, como cuaderno o libreta (el objeto) desapareció hace tiempo (¿30? ¿40 años?)


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy tratando de arreglar una locura de trasferencia bancaria en Republica Dominicana. 
¡Es una locura!

Para arreglar mi problema, debo pedir un RIB, Relevé d'Identité Bancaire, a la persona en Republica Dominicana.

"Estado de cuenta" no me conviene porqué no necesito conocer toda la lista de las operaciones bancarias, el sueldo....

Necesito solo saber el nombre exacto y el numero correcto porqué la banca de RD rechazó la trasferencia.

Así, para asegurarme que los datos sean correctos al 100%, debo pedir un _RIB. _

Pero, no conozco la palabra exacta en Republica Dominicana.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda ¡que me salvará de una locura rompecabeza!


----------



## jprr

Giulia2213 said:


> Para arreglar mi problema, debo pedir un RIB,


Ben... 
En fait tu as surtout besoin, en plus du nom du titulaire, du *code IBAN -* pour la République Dominicaine quelque chose du genre DOxxxxxxx, et éventuellement du *code BIC* (identifiant international de la banque) - peu importe le support t le nom du formulaire si tant est qu'il existe.
Voir ci-dessus le post de *Nanon*  #8...


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci, mais la personne avait mal recopié les infos, donc la banque là-bas a rejeté la transaction.

D'où lui demander le RIB pour ne pas recommencer la même complication. Le nom pas exact = la banque rejette.


----------



## Nanon

J'ai bien peur d'avoir induit les gens en erreur avec mon premier post (#8) et je vous demande de ne pas en tenir compte. L'IBAN existe dans l'Union Européenne (plus exactement, dans la zone SEPA). Pour la République Dominicaine, il faut obtenir le code *BIC *(ou *Swift*).
Ce que je maintiens dans mes posts précédents, toutefois, c'est que le RIB est pratiquement inconnu hors de France.
Quelle est la différence entre RIB, IBAN et BIC ?
Código IBAN y código BIC: qué son y para qué sirven


----------



## Giulia2213

Nanon said:


> J'ai bien peur d'avoir induit les gens en erreur avec mon premier post (#8) et je vous demande de ne pas en tenir compte. L'IBAN existe dans l'Union Européenne (plus exactement, dans la zone SEPA). Pour la République Dominicaine, il faut obtenir le code *BIC *(ou *Swift*).
> Ce que je maintiens dans mes posts précédents, toutefois, c'est que le RIB est pratiquement inconnu hors de France.
> Quelle est la différence entre RIB, IBAN et BIC ?
> Código IBAN y código BIC: qué son y para qué sirven


Humm, no quiero faltarte de respecto, pero mi consulado frances en RD me dice que las bancas no usan ni SWIFT, ni BIC en RD. Usan lo que se llama en frances "numéro de routage", ¡que es ya una otra cosa!
Un "numéro de routage" no es ni BIC, ni SWIFT me informó el consulado.

Me voy a disculpar, hay más preguntas que respuesta


----------



## Nanon

Giulia, disculpa, pero hay información en contrario y no es de mi autoría: Códigos SWIFT de bancos en República Dominicana. Códigos BIC de República Dominicana


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Giulia2213 said:


> Un "numéro de routage" no es ni BIC, ni SWIFT me informó el consulado.



Pero el RTN (numéro de routage) es para cuentas en Estados Unidos, que yo sepa.


----------



## Giulia2213

Mi consulado me dijó que funciona tambien por la Republica Dominicana.
Información dada por mi consulado. No sé que pueda hacer más 

Misma cosa en Uruguay, Chile... Dos consejeras consular me lo dijeron.
Una que no recibe su jubilación porqué nuestra cara administración no quiere escuchar  La cajera de jubilación rechaza los RTN


----------

